# Wer hat einen Platz auf der Gästeliste für mich?



## RaoulDuke667 (16. Mai 2012)

Hallo Leute!

Ich bin auch auf der Suche nach einem Gästepass. Wenn jemand mir einen geben würde, wäre ich überaus dankbar.

Vielen Dank im Voraus!

LG
Raoul Duke


----------

